# Places to fish? near Toledo



## S.S.Tupperware (Mar 19, 2007)

I will be up your way in a couple of weeks and hoping to get some of the northern species crossed off the long rod list. I will have 4 days to fish and was hoping to find some places close to Stoney Ridge (a lil e of Toledo) I plan on hitting the maumee run, kinda like fishing mosquito lagoon down here people everywhere... . I'm not lookin for any secret spots, but looking on google earth, there dosen't seem to be much water to fish other than the big pond. The family lives on a quarry, I think it is called Rockland Lk. Its filled with lmb , cats and panfish. I have got some large lmb's outta ther 5lbs +, but I would really like to get a smb, a steelhead, walleye, and a yellow perch. Other than that I don't know what else is avaible. I have been tying for the last few weeks, lots of buggers, Rubber legged dragons, and clousers, with a few bendbacks thrown in for good measure. I don't really have materials for the tiny dry and wet flies, so I guess it would be easier to purchase these. Any info ya'll can provide would be greatly appreciated. If anyone would like to meet up and show a newbie the ropes I will kindly repay with barley pop and lunch... thanks all.


----------

